# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Russian Class in London

## adamf321

I am looking for a beginners Russian evening class in London. All the courses on offer start at 18:00 which is too early for me. Does anyone know of a late or weekend class? 
Alternatively is there anyone out there who would be interested in joining with me and hiring a tutor?

----------

